# Santa Claus, In



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Leaving in about an hour or so for Santa Claus Indiana.

action


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We're leaving the 29th for Lincoln State Park. We'll be at Holiday World on June 30th with about 50 girls scouts and families. We (just our family) will stay at Lincoln thru July 5th. Never been there on a Holiday before.....sure hope they have some fireworks nearby. I'm counting down days til this trip.... 15!!







But only 8 days at work! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Have a GREAT time!!!







The place is really called Santa Claus? My kids would want to go there just for that!







Cant wait to hear all about it!!

Jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Santa Claus, IN! I love it!









You guys have a great trip, and give the reindeer a scratch behind the ear for me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time kyoutback
Sounds like an interesting place 
Take some pictures for us
And be safe out there

Don


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Holiday world in Santa Claus, In is a great place. They have free soda and water stations throughout the pake and free sunscreen stations also. Side note on the sunscreen by mid-day they are running dry and didn't refill for that day. Food (for an amusement park) is extremely affordable. Very clean and family friendly but I don't know much about the campground connected (went there way before we were in the TT mode).


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Santa Claus, IN! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gotta be better than Hell, Michigan









Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Claus, IN! I love it!Â
> ...


Well, yeah!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Have a save trip 
By any chance you see that jolly old man tell him I been good HA!!! HA!!!!









Willie


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

The park beside it is called Lake Rudolph. Some people really like it because there is a shuttle to Holiday World. It has a lake, mini-golf, couple pools. But we hate it. It is over run with golf carts driven by teenagers.







I mean this literally. You can't walk on the road without having to jump to the side. Then you are packed in like sardines. If you don't get a deluxe site (paved), then you may end of having one end of your camper sitting in the sky.....







Our deluxe site had no grass for our dog to pee in. Just gravel. It's about $40 per night. 
We prefer Lincoln State Park (5 miles away). It has W/E. $23 per night. Lots of shade, beach, paddleboats, canoes. More of a quiet family atomsphere. Again, this is just our personal experience and opinion. Some like Lake Rudolph, we do not!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I second what GM said. We go to Holiday World every year and we always stay at Lincoln State Park as well. Lincoln can be very tight in some places as well but we really like the "atomsphere" that Beth speaks about. Holiday World is really a nice Park and for a long time they have had 2 of the top 10 rated wooden roller coasters in the US. They are opening a new wooden coaster this year that is supposed to awesome. My DD will make me ride it with her so I will let you know later in the year how it was.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

3LEES said:


> It's gotta be better than Hell, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't knock it till you try it- I've been to Hell and back and it wasn't a bad trip. Really!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > It's gotta be better than Hell, MichiganÂ Â
> ...


Was born and raised in Mi-chi-gan.









The land of nine months of winter, and three months of tough sleding!









Hail to the Victors Valiant!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip...


----------

